# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Aplicaciones para ser un buen agricultor

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí no hay división por categorías, algunas aplicaciones para móviles y tablets valen para el más experimentado hasta para el que lleva una semana con el huerto y no sabe diferenciar un tomate de un pimiento. Son apps que nos pueden ayudar a conocer algunos datos sobre nuestros cultivos, llevar un seguimiento y hacernos todo cómo no.. un poquito más fácil (pero más dependientes). Vamos a verlas. 
Lo dicho, hay algunas que están indicadas para ingenieros agrónomos o técnicos de campo (para controlar datos de muchas parcelas), otras para que sirven para ver qué materias activas están aceptadas según lo que tengamos cultivados en nuestro huerto, otras como calendario, etc. Estas son las que nosotros usamos o nos han parecido interesantes.  Vademecum, imprescindible vademecum-fitosanitarios.jpg 
No sólo los médicos llevan su vademecum a cuestas, los técnicos de campo necesitan esta imprescindible herramienta para hacer sus recomendaciones, ya que no todas las materias activas valen para todos los cultivos y todas las épocas. 
Como en el cerebro de alguien no cabe tantos productos, y el libro es demasiado grande y pesado, qué mejor que llevar un vademecum de productos fitosanitarios y fertilizantes en el móvil. 
Cómo encontrarla: aunque la podrás encontrar poniendo en el Play Store vademecum fitosanitarios o vademécum plantas, el nombre de la app se llama vad2k, por si quieres ir a tiro directo. 
Dentro de la aplicación existen varias funciones. O bien ver la composición y los cultivos autorizados si conoces el nombre del producto (como en la imagen, el Acetamiprid 20% para pulgones), o bien, si sabes la materia activa pero no conoces el nombre comercial de ningún producto, hacerlo al revés. 
El vademecum de fitosanitarios también te permite registrar notas (para prohibiciones de última hora o permisos durante una fecha concreta), así como consultar todos los productos que hay autorizados (tanto control de plagas y enfermedades como fertilizantes, fitofortificantes y demás).      Lo más sencillo: fitosanitarios 
Si queremos simplificar aún más las cosas e irnos directo a las autorizaciones del Ministerio de Agricultura, podemos utilizar la aplicación llamada  APP Fitosanitarios. 
Lo bueno que tiene es que puedes descargarte en PDF cualquier ficha de producto y almacenarla en el móvil, para futuras consultas. Se actualiza automáticamente, por lo que tendrás las últimas novedades de los productos, autorizaciones y retirada de productos. 
Cómo encontrarla: con tan sólo poner en el buscador de aplicaciones la palabra fitosanitarios, aparecerá la primera, desarrollada por la empresa Ager technology.    Control y protección de la fauna auxiliar  
Este manual interactivo te permitirá conocer de primera mano los efectos secundarios que el uso de fitosanitarios pueden causar en la fauna auxiliar de tu huerto o invernadero. No está de mal cuando te has gastado una pasta en introducir un organismo biológico. 
La aplicación está tanto en inglés como en español, y proporciona información interesante sobre los siguientes organismos. Aunque hay muchos más, estos son los más utilizados:   Amblyseius swirskiiAphidius colemaniBombus sppEretmocerus eremicusNesidiocoris tenuisOrius laevigatus 
Cómo encontrarla: Agrobio Efectos Secundarios.   Plant Care, especial para cultivos ecológicos  
Esta aplicación, parecida en contenido al resto de apps basadas en mostrarnos productos fitosanitarios y composiciones, marca la diferencia distinguiendo entre cultivos integrales (los de toda la vida) y cultivos ecológicos. 
Para todos los técnicos, ingenieros y horticultores que manejen cultivos ecológicos, viene muy bien poder consultar los productos que están autorizados, según el cultivo,ya sean fertilizantes o fitosanitarios. 
Cómo encontrarla: Plant Care.   Koubachi, ¡para los olvidadizos! 
Esta aplicación es perfecta para los que se dejan el Santo en el cielo y secan sus plantas a menudo por descuido. Se trata de un sensor interactivo de tus plantas que traduce en tu móvil y en todo momento lo que el cultivo necesita. 
Para ello se necesita un sensor que clavamos en el tiesto de la maceta o en el huerto (siempre que tengamos Wi fi). Al instante tendremos información precisa en nuestro móvil sobre un montón de cosas:   Nivel de humedad en el suelo.pH.Nivel de fertilizantes (¿esto será preciso?). 
Cómo encontrarla: la aplicación se llama Koubachi y es gratuita. Sin embargo, lo que no es gratuito es el sensor, que vale la friolera de 125 .   Yara CheckiT, conocer las carencias nutricionales 
¿Será un exceso de agua?, ¿una carencia de potasio? ¿o quizá un virus?. Si tienes este problema y no sabes qué le pasa a tus cultivos, puedes consultar esta aplicación con una pequeña (eso es lo malo) base de datos de los principales cultivos y hortalizas. 
Podrás consultar fotografías de diferentes carencias, tanto en hojas como frutos, y te facilitará mucho la tarea de decidir que carencia nutricional es. 
La carencia de calcio está clara, ¿no? 
Como encontrarla: la aplicación se llama Yara CheckiT y es gratuita.   ¿Sólo estas? ¡Dame más!   *Spray guide*: si quieres mezclar varios productos fitosanitarios (herbicidas, fungicidase insecticidas), esta aplicación te vendrá bien para organizar la dosis de caldo (L/Ha), la superficie a tratar, anotaciones, etc. Está en inglés.  *App de Bayer*: tienes unas cuantas. Desde mantenimiento de césped, Bayer TurfXpert, control de malas hierbas, Herbiciden (está en Alemán), buscador de productos y distribuidores, Pest Portal, etc. La mayoría están en inglés, pero son muy intuitivas.  *Agri Precision*: esta aplicación tiene funciones de GPS y está pensada para profesionales de la agricultura. Puedes delimitar una parcela y seleccionar puntos, por ejemplo, para recoger muestras de campo, útiles en un análisis de suelo.  *Syngenta TankCalc*: para los agricultores que necesiten calcular la dosis y el volumen de caldo necesario para realizar una aplicación. Muy práctica.  *Cálculo de Semeadura*: ¿Cuantas semillas tengo que añadir al suelo si tengo un saco de trigo o cualquier otra cosa? Con esta aplicación podrás resolver problemas de cálculos de dosis de semillas.  *Appgro*: es una herramienta virtual muy útil que te ofrece la posibilidad de conocer de forma instantánea toda la información interesante de campo, estés en el lugar que estés.  *Cerea*: para los que son primerizos en el manejo de maquinaria agrícola, esta aplicación te ayudará a saber el rastro que llevas trabajado y las hectáreas recorridas.  *Calendario del Hortelano*: aunque hay muchas aplicaciones que se ofrecer información agrícola según la estación del año, esta aplicación es bastante completa. Ofrece información sobre árboles frutales, ornamentales, plantas aromáticas, técnicas del huerto y control de plagas. 
A través de este enlace puede encontrar más.  *Fuente: Aplicaciones para ser un buen agricultor | Agromática*Temas similares: Artículo: Buen año para la maracuyá ecuatoriana Aplicaciones biotecnológicas para el cultivo de arándanos Propuestas para la capitalización del pequeño agricultor Busco Proveedor agricultor de diversos productos Equipos para aplicaciones agricolas

----------

